# good safety school



## chellya2004 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi there,
I'm looking for good safety schools, preferrably in California (i'm going to transfer from a community college there). The only one I know is SFAI, but I'm not really sure about its quality. I have also heard lots of recommendations for Columbia College Chicago that it was good and also pretty easy to get into and I personally prefer CCC much more than SFAI. But the problem is.., it's located in Chicago which means I will lose many transferrable courses.

So if you can help me by suggesting some safety schools in CA, I would be really grateful. Or, if you have any advice on my situation, I'd appreciate that too.

Thanks!


----------



## Sketchy21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Columbia College Hollywood
http://www.columbiacollege.edu/


----------



## chellya2004 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not sure about CC Hollywood. How does it compared to SFAI?


----------



## Sketchy21 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't really know because I never looked into SFAI, but after a brief glance here are some things I noticed.
1. It's cheaper (by about $12,000)
2. It focuses on film and only film, without diving into art history which SFAI requires
3. It is geared towards hollywood whereas SFAI seems to be geared towards experimental filmmaking.
3. You have the ability to choose a concentration, similar to graduate film school. After you second year you pick a focus in Directing, Producing, Cinematography, Screenwriting, or Editing
6. It's smaller (I think).... it's literally one building, but it's in a perfect location near major film studios. I also think you dorm with CSU Northridge students (that's not a plus, I just had to add it in)
7. The entire school is basically a film/television studio with classrooms
8. The application is free right now

I don't go to CCH but it's on my list


----------



## chellya2004 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey Sketchy21, thank you so much for your answer.
But actually, I prefer schools which focus more on the artistic area, like SFAI. So I'm looking those kind of schools in California.

But hey, since CCH is more to Hollywood style, does CCC also have the same style? Because they are under the same company, I guess. But what I know so far is that CCC is like SFAI in terms of the style.


----------



## Sketchy21 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't saying that CCH is better because it's Hollywood focused, I was just giving the differences.
CCH began as an expansion of CCC in the 50's but broke apart. Although they do have relatively the same program, you are allowed to choose a concentration or you can do no concentration.
I don't think the program is geared toward "Hollywood" though, but like I said before, I'm not at either school so I can give you a guarantee.
I do think that a lot of film schools allow you to have creative freedom and choose in which direction you want your films to go so it shouldn't be a problem at most places.


----------



## BlackJack23 (Nov 22, 2009)

after looking at CCH, I think it's a pretty decent school for those interested in film.  It's not at the top of every one's list, but it looks legit depending on what you want to do.


----------

